# Collaboration issue



## tolms10 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a University student working has a stage manager for a production, and I have had an issue with the costume designer being stubborn with the fabric being used and the colours of the dresses won't blend properly with the set because of the paint colors used on the set. What should I do about this problem and is it my place to get involved and tell the costume designer she must change the costumes? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 2, 2009)

(Moving this thread to the Stage Management forum.)

It is NOT your place, as Stage Manager, to get involved in artistic decisions/discussions, unless they somehow affect the comfort or safety of cast and crew. Let the Scenic Designer and Costume Designer duke it out among themselves, often with the poor Lighting Designer caught in the middle.

From one of my favorite books, _Stage Design_, by Howard Bay, Drama Book Specialists, 1974, (paraphrasing slightly, can't find the exact quote):

> Why is it often easier and faster to change acres of scenery than one corset?


----------



## Van (Oct 2, 2009)

I totally concur with Derek. While you may feel compelled to express your opinion, it is not your place, nor job to do so. 
BTW, just asking, is this a real situation or a Classroom hypothetical scenario which you are researching opinions for ?


----------



## cprted (Oct 2, 2009)

tolms10 said:


> is it my place to get involved and tell the costume designer she must change the costumes?



Absolutely not. 



> Quote:
> Why is it often easier and faster to change acres of scenery than one corset?


So true ...


There seems to be a sudden influx of u-grad SM students posting their homework assignments on this website for us to do for them ... without getting into my thoughts on that situation, I'll throw this little gem out there. As an SM--or anyone working in an artistic/creative field--you aren't likely to get very far with very many people by "telling" them to do things. When you tell someone to do something, people gets their backs up and dig in their heels. Try explaining a concern you have and then pose a question. ie: "How do you think we could overcome X?" or "What would happen in we did X instead?"


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with the "it's not your place" and the " ask instead of tell" sentiments. As a SM, if I had such a concern then I would broach it with the director and let them figure it out.


----------



## tolms10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, it is just a hypothetical question from the "prof". 

What about, if X (the costume designer) refuses to change the costumes, and the budget doesn't allow for different paint on the the scene. What to do then? This is just my hypothetical question now.


----------



## JChenault (Oct 2, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> (Moving this thread to the Stage Management forum.)
> 
> It is NOT your place, as Stage Manager, to get involved in artistic decisions/discussions, unless they somehow affect the comfort or safety of cast and crew.



While I agree - I would opine that, as a SM it is your job to maintain the artistic vision that has been set by others. IE if three weeks into the run an actor makes a decision to change his blocking - take an entirely different slant on the character you need to ( depending on circumstances ) bring the actor back in line - or involve the director. The key point is that once the show opens, one of your jobs is to maintain the artistic vision of the production.

I also believe that a good SM would see the original hypothetical conflict coming and try to find a way to get the issue resolved if it was languishing. This does not mean the SM resolves it - it means that she ( all of the best SM's I have known are women) makes sure that the proper folks are aware of the issue and are addressing it. 

And finally - could you ask your classmates to not pose these kinds of issues as if they were fact - but in terms of a class project.

john


----------



## Celeste (Oct 2, 2009)

Your place is to facilitate a conversation about how to resolve this issue between the artistic staff, and ultimately the producer, if necessary.


----------



## Van (Oct 2, 2009)

tolms10 said:


> Yes, it is just a hypothetical question from the "prof". .


Cool, No prob at all, it's just nice to know ones motivation, if I can borrow a line from my actor freinds. I'm a huge believer in the Socratic method.


tolms10 said:


> What about, if X (the costume designer) refuses to change the costumes, and the budget doesn't allow for different paint on the the scene. What to do then? This is just my hypothetical question now.


Is the Director ok with this ? Truly all those mentioned Costumer, Scenic Designer, Lighting designer, and SM are all working for the same person, the Artistic Director of the show. < Which may not, necessarilly. be the AD of the Theater.> 
As such, if the Director is ok with this stuation then case closed. Again this is not an area where an SM has any "authority" per se. While it may come down to the SM mediating a contentious meeting of minds between the concerned parties, it is the SM's job to maintain the Directors artistic vision once the show is up not dictate that during the rehearsal process. 
For instance, Let's say I'm building escape stairs and I decide to frame them out of plywood instead of 2x12 < or whatever.> if they are within Equity Guidelines for escape stairs as far as width and pitch goes but the SM says" I wouldn't do it that way." my answer would be, " that's why you don't work for me." If, however, the SM were to say " I think those are too narrow they need to be at least 3'6" wide..." Then I would say, "You know what? I think you're right I'm going to go look it up then talk to the designer." 'Course that is something I would have caught in the design process but it could happen.


JChenault said:


> While I agree - I would opine that, as a SM it is your job to maintain the artistic vision that has been set by others. IE if three weeks into the run an actor makes a decision to change his blocking - take an entirely different slant on the character you need to ( depending on circumstances ) bring the actor back in line - or involve the director. *The key point is that once the show opens, one of your jobs is to maintain the artistic vision of the production.*
> 
> I also believe that a good SM would see the original hypothetical conflict coming and try to find a way to get the issue resolved if it was languishing. This does not mean the SM resolves it - it means that she ( all of the best SM's I have known are women) makes sure that the proper folks are aware of the issue and are addressing it.
> 
> ....


 
Good On'Ya John! I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Footer (Oct 2, 2009)

tolms10 said:


> Yes, it is just a hypothetical question from the "prof".
> 
> What about, if X (the costume designer) refuses to change the costumes, and the budget doesn't allow for different paint on the the scene. What to do then? This is just my hypothetical question now.



You do the show. Period. If I have a stage manager asking me artistic questions I will be asking the producer to fire that stage manager. If I am PM, the SM would already be gone. This is the same thing with a TD, Scenic Charge, Props Master, Master Electrician, and Cutter/Draper. If you give artistic advice, you won't be around much longer. Period. Its your job to get the show up and keep it up, not your job to tell others what colors to use. If you go that path, you won't have a job.


----------



## tolms10 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the input. It is greatly appreaciated


JChenault, I will pass the message along to the rest of the class.


----------

